# Milan-San Remo TV Coverage?



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I went on the Versus site schedule and saw that after P-N the next scheduled coverage is the nail-biter Criterium International -- nothing re Milan-San Remo.

Does anybody remember whether Versus last year at the last minute covered M-SR? Anyone know whether RAI on DirecTV will cover M-SR?

(I'm aware of cyclingfans.com and live Web feeds, etc.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm almost postive Versus covered MSR last year. Wasn't it just crash-filled? or am I remembering the year before?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i think they used to bundle some races into a recap, but i cannot say for certain.

my guess is they are tying up money with other projects like the indy series and mountain west.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm lucky EuroSport is showing it!!

Just like Paris-Nice and Tirreno-Adriatico.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

But...but......Versus's golden boy is racing MSR. Surely they must cover it!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The Tedinator said:


> But...but......Versus's golden boy is racing MSR. Surely they must cover it!


Lance is racing M-SR?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> Lance is racing M-SR?


Tedinator is right ...

ASTANA 
ARMSTRONG Lance 
SCHAER Michael 
BAZAYEV Assan 
IGLINSKIY Maxim 
MURAVYEV Dmitriy 
POPOVYCH Yaroslav 
RAST Gregory 
VAITKUS Tomas


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

VS will also miss out on the Giro. Yep that's right boys and girls. The better part of the US will miss out on Lance's return to the Grand Tours. 

This is why VS is still hyping Lance being a contender at TDF, even though he has said time after time that he is targeting the Giro. 

It is a crying shame we won't see better coverage of this race. The Giro deserves so much more credit in the US. IMO it is a better race than TDF. And this is the year where it would get the press it deserves thanks to Lance. 

I wonder if Lance couldn't use his pull to get this thing on TV? In order to spread teh Livestrong message he needs this race on tv.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I agree..*

the GIRO rocks.. The sprints to me are the best and RAI does wonderful coverage..


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

litespeedchick said:


> I'm almost postive Versus covered MSR last year. Wasn't it just crash-filled? or am I remembering the year before?


You are remembering correctly!

Phil Liggett and Bob Roll covered MSR for Versus last year (2008), Easter weekend.

I am not convinced yet that Versus actually refused or didn't want to cover MSR or the Giro this year. Is it possible that the race organizers tried to shop their events around elsewhere, possibly looking for a better deal for that lucrative pro cycling audience in the USA?


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

That sucks...I REALLY wanted to see MSR... I hate that all the classics aren't going to be televised here in the states. I mean its the freaking SPRING CLASSICS! The races just don't get any better.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

any Europe websites that will televise MSR live? I can even deal with the french/spanish commentators speaking soooooooo fast.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

funktekk said:


> VS will also miss out on the Giro. Yep that's right boys and girls. The better part of the US will miss out on Lance's return to the Grand Tours.
> 
> This is why VS is still hyping Lance being a contender at TDF, even though he has said time after time that he is targeting the Giro.
> 
> ...


I suppose it's a bad time to gloat that I've gotten the ToC, Paris-Nice, Tirreno-Adriatico and will be getting Milan-San Remo, Paris Roubaix, the Giro D'Italia, the Dauphiné Libre and the Vuelta amongst those that I can recall.

BUT, I won't get the TdF. :mad5:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Tedinator is right ...
> 
> ASTANA
> ARMSTRONG Lance
> ...


Yeap, he is. And so is Hushovd if anyone's keen on why he pulled out of the Tirreno - Adriatico race after the day Farrar won the sprint.

Heck, Lance picked him for the win!

I'm surprised Vaitkus is racing - I thought his fracture would not have healed by now.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

scottmilk9 said:


> any Europe websites that will televise MSR live? I can even deal with the french/spanish commentators speaking soooooooo fast.


Yep! Get it here http://video.eurosport.co.uk/eurosport-player/teaser.shtml + spring classics. Giro, TDF, Vuelta, World Championships and commentary from Sean Kelly who speaks Irish very slowly indeed! Knows abit about bike racing too.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

baker921 said:


> Yep! Get it here http://video.eurosport.co.uk/eurosport-player/teaser.shtml + spring classics. Giro, TDF, Vuelta, World Championships and commentary from Sean Kelly who speaks Irish very slowly indeed! Knows abit about bike racing too.


Bummer! "Access denied" in my country!! Why?? We have a great new president! 
Is'nt that reason enough to give us access??


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

cheddarlove said:


> Bummer! "Access denied" in my country!! Why?? We have a great new president!
> Is'nt that reason enough to give us access??


We're still in the penalty box after the last eight years.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

cheddarlove said:


> Bummer! "Access denied" in my country!! Why?? We have a great new president!
> Is'nt that reason enough to give us access??


I had access denied too, but we have a lousy new president who every time he opens his mouth he spends a billion dollars.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! I know Google conspired with the Chinese to block some sites but whatever happened to the land of the free?


----------



## ftmsb (Jul 15, 2008)

It turns out that "land of the free" means land of the free to negotiate broadcast rights. Presumably, Eurosport doesn't have the contractual rights to broadcast or stream this race in the U.S., and probably has zero interest in purchasing those rights.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

cycling.tv is showing they will broadcast Milan-San Remo Live. Keeping fingers crossed and waking up especially early for it.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Not wanting to shell out a minimum of $30 (Giro package) to watch just this one race on cycling.tv, I'm wondering if anybody has been able to watch recent online streaming Euro race coverage in NA using a euro proxy server. Please pm/em me if you have any specific info that might help.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

The RAI schedule doesn't list MSR for the stati uniti. @#$%$^$%^#@!!!! I'm really going to cry if it's the same for the Giro.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Rai*

Yeah I was very surprises to see that RAI wasn't going to be showing MSR, at least not the RAI that comes here.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Frickin frick!!! MSR definitely was on VS last frickin year!! A pox upon me for waiting until saturday assuming it would be on vs again. Instead I got the Ikilledadog sled race. About filled my drawers when I heard old Cav won a sprint after 300k +climbs.


----------



## Bluesparks (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=69358&part=sports shows several channels will be streaming Milan- San Remo. The channels appear at 10 am CET 4am ET, They will than show what programs they use. Don't get the PP-Live program unless you understand Chinese language symbols.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1) check here in the morning, refresh the page frequently:
http://www.steephill.tv/classics/milan-san-remo/#live

2) universalsports.com will have streaming coverage starting 10 Eastern


----------

